# ISS Dallas show 2011



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Well here comes another one. I will be there after one sleep at home. No time to catch up jetlag.
Bring some image to print and meet every sellers. Your iPhone image is good enough to all dtg sellers. Have a fun. TSF booths is very next to us this time so I do not need to have TSF lounge. 
I hope Rodney will have Beers & Cheers . See Ya!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Who is coming?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll stop by as long as you don't sneak up on me and scare me to death again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

allamerican said:


> Who is coming?


There's another thread about the Ft Worth show here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t163272.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

After my long vacation of all around the world 33,000miles of flying in 2 weeks I add 1500 miles to Dallas to come to ISS show.
First day has fair traffic but not many serious people were there.
As many TSFM were interested on M's I was too. I spent quite a time at both printers. I wish they should refined better before introduce and now too. 

Bring some art works to the show is the best way to make your investment safe.
Cheers! Beers are on Rodney tonight. 5:30pm.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You'll have to add another 5,500 flying miles Peter and do the UK's largest Printwear Promotions show at the UK's National Exhibition Centre 26th, 27th & 28th February 2012.

Printwear & Promotion Live 2011 was a huge hit with visitors and exhibitors alike – and the 2012 show (February 26 to 28, in Hall 12, NEC Birmingham) looks set to be yet another winner. With stand space selling quickly, now’s the time to get in on a slice of the UK action before you miss out. 

http://www.printwearandpromotion.co.uk/news/categoryfront.php/id/198/Industry_Events.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

We had GREAT time! Thanks Rodney. 

Pretty sponsor of TSF meeting 19years old(?) she said.
not as her shirts 17.
[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/006-1.jpg[/media]

Tigers at meeting 2 are missing for getting beers!
[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/004.jpg[/media]

Busy show! 

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/002.jpg[/media]

It was worthy 100%!

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/007.jpg[/media]


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Since dtg section visitors are always visit this forum only. At least I do, never visit heat press, never visit many other sections in TSF. Here FYI
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t163272-4.html
and be ready next year one.


----------

